# Sex Tapes.



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

Just read someone made a sex tape. Just wondering if it is normal to make one ? I thought about it once. :smthumbup: I would like to make one with DH. But I am  when I think of what might happen to it LOL.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL I'm not sure if it's normal or if that even matters but I know I'm far too body conscious to make one. DH and I occasionally take pics during the act or we'll take sexy pics and text them to each other. Never really anything incriminating bc you can't see our faces or my tattoos. 

I think I'd suck the fun right out of having a sex tape. "holy hell why didn't you tell me that my ass looked like that from your angle??? dude.lights OFF from now on."

For my own sanity and sex drive it's better if what I look like during the act remains a mystery to me.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I made one many years ago with wife on one of those 9mm tapes/video.

We really didn't' watch it much.....at all

I forgot about it and found it one day......we decided to destroy it.

It's all good when things are going well, but this can quickly turn in to career/LTR disaster if things go wrong....not worth it.....and go ahead and try to watch yourself on the video hehe


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I've done quickie PIV videos before. Just a couple of minutes of extreme close up. Also have a video of my W going down on me. This weekend we may do one of me going down on her since she can't actually see whats going on down there. Gonna have to figure out how to work that camera angle though lol.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, also made a video for my wife of the big finish from masturbating.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO and I both have enough pics and videos floating around on the internet that more aren't likely to be any worse. We try to keep faces out of the images. But she's been camera shy for awhile now due to "happy pounds". Working on correcting that... 

I think they're great, personally. We both have an exhibitionist streak, as well as being voyeurs. So it works well for us. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think I'd suck the fun right out of having a sex tape. "holy hell why didn't you tell me that my ass looked like that from your angle??? dude.lights OFF from now on."


HAHA! That is what I am afraid of lol!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Not till our 40's.. but we have.. the 1st was pretty funny.. vacationing at the Pocono's...So romantic, round bed... mirrors on the ceiling, so I aimed the camera at the ceiling looking down on us.. but the ceiling tile was squares.. so when we watched this thing back, we looked like octopuses....We had a great laugh anyway..:rofl:

Then we taped ourselves making out in the Hot tub with some music in the back ground.. I trust my H with my life.. never a worry with him...

Keeping these things in a well hidden place (actually under lock & key) ...and hoping we destroy them before we die - this would be a good thing !


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Any sex tapes and toys should be in a box or safe with a giant neon note on the front for kid and relatives. Some sort of warning to not even bother opening it with a vague notice of private items being inside LOL


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think I'd suck the fun right out of having a sex tape. "holy hell why didn't you tell me that my ass looked like that from your angle??? dude.lights OFF from now on."


BWAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

THAT was funny.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

We've made a few, they are for me. So I'm not allowed to show them to anyone and I wouldnt post them online because she would not like that at all. She dont watch them or look at any of the vids. She lets me take pics sometimes and she'll look through those, but she complains about how she looks. Same as Scarlet was saying, thats why I'm glad she dont care to look at the vids. Or she wouldnt let me film anymore of them, lol. But as a side note, dont keep tapes, use something digital, store it on a flash drive and password protect it and keep it under lock and key. Throwing a tape in a box in the bottom of a closet is easy to forget about. And someone(kid) could find it.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We make them, watch them and then destroy them. Not right away but I don't like to keep them hanging around forever.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

We have plenty of vid files and three times as many photos... Been doing it for years and will for years to come... But would I say it's normal... No...


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Well you no need director over there who says action then you perform the role or whatever you want to do.. so when you do it just bring the camera and set proper position and shoot it..


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was cleaning out my sisters old stuff and took home a box with pictures of her kids a VHS tapes of them when they were young. One tape had no label so I put it in the machine a pushed start. Well...it was her and her ex having sex. Luckily I only watched a few seconds of it and realized who it was. Took tape out and threw it in my firepit. That pretty much sealed the deal of me ever doing a sex tape. You never know where it might end up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Each person or couple is different. I'm sure there's a lot who would never for a second be caught naked .... no less doing some kind of sex act on a recording ?? 

I though had always been comfortable and trusted whomever I was with at the time ..... hubby now of course included ...... to not only be photographed but recorded doing the " wild " thing 

I figure it'd be nice to look at them later in life and reminisce when I'm old and grey !??!?! Granted one has to be very careful with these recordings but hey it's only me having sex  ????


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd be willing to give it a try, but my wife would never go for it. Not in a million years.


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

Hubby said ok after I asked him today lol. If we do end up making one (I'm like 7 months preggo right now lol not happening anytime soon) I'll be putting it on a USB drive that is password protected.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I think often it's the 'act' of photographing or making the video that is exciting and erotic. In our case whether they were watched or viewed ever again or not was immaterial.

It was foreplay.

Get caught up in the production value and you lose the eroticism of the moment.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sex tapes...haha first of all your wife has let you have sex with her before you can make one...not something I have control over.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Boy do I remember one time back in the late 80's early 90's, I bought a camcorder when it was those VHS things and used it for work to have a record since I was working out of state and it came in handy.

One day, my buddy asked to borrow it and I agreed and went over that night to show him how it worked and all cool gizmos on it. he was going to tape a band that a friend of his played in.

Well a couple days later he called and said that if I needed it he would leave it in his living room and and I could pick it up so I went and got it.

I got home and was going to record some things on my job and decided to check the battery to see if it still had a full charge and I noticed that there was a tape in it. I though it was from the night he taped his buddies band so I turned the camera on and took a look at the tape through the view finder.

WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well he might have used the camera to tape his buddies band but what I saw wasn't any band. I guess he and his wife decided to make a movie of their own and scene on is his wife buck naked on the bed and she went from front view to rear view and then he gets on the bed and they smutted up my brand new camcorder. About ten minuets later he calls and asked if I picked up the camcorder and I told him that I did and it's in the trunk of my car.

Then he asked, begged, pleaded for me to see if there was a tape in the camcorder. I told him to hold on and waited for a couple minuets and got back on the phone and told him yeah there was and he started begging pleading for me no to look at it and I told him that I wouldn't and he can come by after work and pick it up. 

Naturally I rewound the five minuets of tape I saw back to the beginning and when he got to my place, I had so much fun getting all over his case for making homemade porn and assured him that I didn't look although I did always wondered what my ex sister in law looked like naked. Yeah my ex sister in law was his wife. 

To this day he still doesn't know but from time to time I needle the hell out of him about it.


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

Bahahahahahaha!!


----------



## thejjones (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't do it. It's not worth it. Sure, your relationship seems great now, but then you get a divorce and the tape/pics mysteriously end up online.

It's not worth the few extra minutes of excitement it might bring to your sex life.


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't think I'll get a divorce but it could always happen. I doubt my husband would want people to see his junk though so I don't think it would end up online.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't understand the concerns about losing your job and/or ruining your life. Unless you're a politician and the tape is of you and someone other than your spouse how can 'it getting out there' cost you your job? I think people are being a little melodramatic about the risks. With all the porn out there anything with me in it is not going likely to 'go viral'. 

Personally I'm not tech savvy enough to figure out how to get a camcorder tape onto an internet sight anyhow.


----------

